#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket - Jungceylons first-ever EAT-A-THON

## dirtydog

*Phuket Charity gorge

*PATONG: Gluttony and generosity will go hand-in-hand this weekend, when 80 contestants take part in Jungceylons first-ever EAT-A-THON to raise money to buy lunches for poor local students.

Jungceylon Public Relations Manager Slilla Svetsreni explained that on Friday, Saturday and Sunday contestants will compete in devouring four categories of fast food to be provided by sponsors Burger King, Swensens ice cream, Pizza Corner and Dunkin Donuts.

Expecting some stiff competition, K. Slilla said, We are looking for the kind of people who can wolf down three medium-sized pizzas or polish off a whole box of Dunkin Donuts in one go. It will be up to the contestants to decide which category they compete in.

Competition on the first two nights will start at 6 pm, when four groups of 20 contestants each will compete in one of the four food categories. Registration will open at 5:30 pm each day.

At 6 pm on Sunday, the eight individual winners from the previous two nights will compete in the grand final, the fare to consist of a mountainous mix of hamburgers, donuts, pizza  and ice cream for dessert.

The winner will waddle away with 10,000 baht prize money  and quite likely a serious case of indigestion.

To qualify, competitors must present shopping receipts from Jungceylon stores totaling at least 500 baht or make a contribution  of any size  to the Jungceylon school lunch fund.

Registrations will be accepted at the Jungceylon public relations counter on the ground floor or at the Siam Zone on the day of competition.

For more information call K. Slilla at 081-8084541 or 089-8160910.

Phuket Gazette

----------


## dirtydog

PATONG: The champion of Jungceylons first Charity Eat-A-Thon, held from March 9 to 11, is Brazilian Moises Huerta. He downed two large hamburgers, a personal-size pizza, three donuts, a pitcher of beer and a bottle of water. The massive meal earned him 10,000 baht in winnings.

The Eat-A-Thon raised about 20,000 baht in donations to help buy lunches for poor children at Baan Sai Nam Yen School.

It was a lot of fun. I was not expecting or preparing to win the competition, Mr Huerta told the _Gazette_._ _While I was eating I looked at the other competitors who were eating so quickly but I wanted to eat to slowly. The important thing was that I ate _tom yum kung_ and fried rice two hours before to this game, he added.

The final round had seven competitors, including only one woman  Saowakhon Saetia. She did well but failed to keep her meal down.

Phuket local Jirawat Musikkarat was the first to finish, but he was disqualified after being sick on stage, making room for Mr Huerta to win by finishing next  and keeping the meal down.

Phuket Gazette

----------


## Mr Earl

not a pretty picture. Hopefully they raised a pile of loot!

----------


## Spin

> two large hamburgers, a personal-size pizza, three donuts, a pitcher of beer and a bottle of water.


If thats the hamburger in the photo it looks tiny.

After a night on the lash i could eat that lot in about 9 seconds.
give me a little toot on some puff and it'd be gone in 4 seconds :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> She did well but failed to keep her meal down.





> he was disqualified after being sick on stage


Sounds like a lovely day out.  :Puke:

----------


## DrB0b

> not a pretty picture. Hopefully they raised a pile of loot!





> The Eat-A-Thon raised about 20,000 baht in donations to help buy lunches for poor children at Baan Sai Nam Yen School.


Tiny amount of loot. Pretty poor taste too, I wonder how much the whole
thing cost.

----------

